# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  ادخلو وبلغو نبيكم السلام ....كل يوم

## ملكة الملوك

اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك يا رسول الله ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعلى الأرواح الطاهرة لآلك الطيبين وأتباعكم وصحبكم المؤمنين

عن ابن أبي نجران ، قال : قلت لأبي جعفر ( عليه السلام ) :
(( ما لمن زار رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) متعمدا ؟
قال : الجنة ))(1) . 

عن أبي عبد الله ( عليه السلام ) قال : قال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : 
(( من أتاني زائرا كنت شفيعه يوم القيامة ))(2) .

عن أبي عبد الله ( عليه السلام ) قال : قال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : 
(( من أتى مكة حاجا ولم يزرني إلى المدينة جفوته يوم القيامة ، ومن أتاني زائرا وجبت له شفاعتي ، ومن وجبت له شفاعتي وجبت له الجنة ، ومن مات في أحد الحرمين مكة والمدينة لم يعرض ولم يحاسب ، ومن مات مهاجرا إلى الله عزّ وجلّ حشر يوم القيامة مع أصحاب بدر ))(3) . 

عن يحيى بن يسار قال : حججنا فمررنا بأبي عبد الله ( عليه السلام ) فقال :
(( حاج بيت الله ، وزوار قبر نبيه ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، وشيعة آل محمد هنيئا لكم ))(4) .

عن صفوان بن سليمان ، عن النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) قال : 
(( من زارني في حياتي وبعد موتي كان في جواري يوم القيامة ))(5) . 

استحباب زيارة النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ولو من بعيد والتسليم عليه والصلاة عليه :
عن موسى بن إسماعيل بن موسى بن جعفر ، عن أبيه ، عن آبائه ( عليهم السلام ) قال : قال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) :
(( من زار قبري بعد موتي كان كمن هاجر إليّ في حياتي ، فإن لم تستطيعوا فابعثوا إليّ السلام فإنه يبلغني ))(6) .



فيا اخواني المؤمنين خذو من وقتكم دقائق وقولو كل يوم


صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله
صلى الله عليك يارسول الله 
صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله



 


 قولوثلاث مرات كل يوم يحتسبها الله لكم زيارة كاملة 



 نرجو من الجميع الدعاء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله* 
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين المظلومين..*
*لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين..* 

*أخيتي الغالية ملكة..*
*جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء ...في الدنيا والآخرة..* 


*سيتم نقله للمنتدى الإسلامي...قسم الأذكار اليومية..*
*حيث أنه هناك أنسب..*
*مع خالص شكرنا لعطاءكم..* 

*موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## أميره الدلوعه

صلى عليك يارسول الله \
صلى عليك يارسول الله /
صلى عليك يارسول الله 

وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين 

شكرا جزيلا للمشاركة الجميله

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

*موفقين .*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورة غاليتي دمعة على السطور  على المرور 


دمتي بعين الله دوما  



تحـــــــــــياتــــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورة على المروووووووور العطر لكم 

اميرة الدلوعة 

حساس وحكاية 

دمتم بعين الله دومن

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

*موفقين .*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

*موفقين .*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

تشكري غاليتي *عذاب المشاعر*  على المرور الطيب 

دمتي بعين الله دوما تحياتي لكي

----------


## ام الحلوين

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله 
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين المظلومين..*
*لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

*موفقين .*

قضى الله حوائج يارب وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
نسالك الدعاء

----------


## حكايا الشموع

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

*موفقين .*

قضى الله حوائج يارب وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
نسالك الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله 
صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله
وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين*
*السلام عليك يارسول الله , السلام عليك يامحمد بن عبدالله*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*
*السلام عليك يانبي الله ورسوله,,السلام عليك ياصفوة الله وخيرته من خلقه.*
*..*
*..*
*جعله الله في ميزآن حسنآتك عزيزتي*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

*موفقين .*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

*موفقين .*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله* 
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين المظلومين..*
*لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..

موفقين .

----------


## شوق المحبة

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد
 و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد

و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..


مـ ش ـكووره خ ـيتوو ،، بميزان ح ـسناتك يارب ..

----------


## @فتى الناصره@

*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله* 
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين المظلومين..*
*لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين..*

----------


## روحانيات

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورين على المرور الطيب 


يا اخواني الاعزاء 


تحياتي للجميع 


اختكم  ملكة الملوك

----------


## ساره لولو

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله 
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله
صلى الله عليك يارسول الله 
صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله

----------


## ملكة الملوك

تعطرت الصفحة بهلوجود 

شكرا لمروركم جعلكم الله من زوار النبي الاكرم صلى الله علية وآلة

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..

_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..

_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..

_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..

_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله 
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين المظلومين..*
*لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## ورد الياسمين

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد 
 و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..

_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..


*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..

_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..

_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..

_

----------


## ارسم العشق

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## المميزة

صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله
صلى الله عليك يارسول الله 
صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله
_اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد_
_اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد_
_اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد_
*و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..* *و العن اعداءهم .. وارحمنا بهم يا كريم*

----------


## اول دمعة

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلى على محمد و على آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و على آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و على آل محمد*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين المظلومين..
لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين*
*جزاكم الله خير* 
*ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلى على محمد و على آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و على آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و على آل محمد*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين المظلومين..
لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين*
*جزاكم الله خير* 
*ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## المميزة

صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله
صلى الله عليك يارسول الله 
صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله
_اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد_
_اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد_
_اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد_
*و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..* *و العن اعداءهم .. وارحمنا بهم يا كريم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله
_اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد_
_اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد_
_اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد_
*و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..* *و العن اعداءهم .. وارحمنا بهم يا كريم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلى على محمد و على آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و على آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و على آل محمد*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين المظلومين..
لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين*
*جزاكم الله خير* 
*ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

*موفقين .*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم_

----------


## أريج الروح

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## ورد الياسمين

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد 
 و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

السلام عليك يارسول الله
ياحبيب الله ياخير خلق الله

وآل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين


لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين 



إلى قيام يوم الدين آمين رب العالمين ...


مأجور ياسيدي يامولاي في سبطك وفتاك...


مأجور في حبيب قلبك...


مأجور في من قلت فيه حسين مني وانا من حسين أحب الله من أحب حسين

خالفوا كلامك...


أعرضوا عن نهجك..


قتلوا أهل بيتك..


أيرجون الشفاعة يارسول الله..


بل أنت خصماً لهم في الدنيا والآخرة..



مأجورين ومثابين إن شاء الله تعالى...


موفقين..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## ميآسه

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

_السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم .._

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد 
و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## MOONY

*السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*
*موفقين .*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عشقي القران

السلام عليك يارسول الله


السلام عليك يا حبيب الله


السلام عليك يا ابا القاسم محمد

ورحمة الله وبركاته وعلى


اهل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يارسول الله


السلام عليك يا حبيب الله


السلام عليك يا ابا القاسم محمد

ورحمة الله وبركاته وعلى


اهل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## أموله

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## روائع القصص

السلام عليك ياا رسول الله

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عشقي القران

]*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله* 
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين*
*السلام عليك يارسول الله , السلام عليك يامحمد بن عبد الله*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله* 
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين المظلومين..*
*لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

لسلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محاللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمدمد*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليك يارسول الله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محاللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
**
*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليك يارسول الله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محاللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
متباركين بامولد النبي ص*
*وكل عام وانتو بخيييييييير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا رسول الله

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد





السلام عليك يارسول الله

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليك يارسول الله

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليك يارسول الله

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين 
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محاللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد في الاولين والاخرين 

صلى الله عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله عليك يارسول الله

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## حلاالكون

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## صوت الالم

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..


*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..

*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
السلام عليك يانبي الهدى ومصباح الدجى 
وسفينة النجاة
السلام عليك وعلى اهل بيتك الطاهرين

----------


## النظره البريئه

ا

السلام عليك يا أبا القاسم محمد و و صلى الله عليك و آل بيتك الأطهار ..


*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*
*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد*

*و العن اعداءهم أجمعين و عجّل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله* 
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله*
*وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين المظلومين..*
*لعن الله الظالمين لكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين..*


*أخيتي الغالية ملكة..*
*جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء ...في الدنيا والآخرة..*

----------

